# This is Not Norwich.



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2012)

New Year - new thread 

I'm currently in Madrid. I love this city, and work, weather, everything has been good. I have a pocket full of cash to begin another adventure.

Here's the plan...

From Madrid I will head back to Granada (just €17 for a 6 hour bus journey on a new coach with WiFi). In Granada I will make excuses, ask favours and try to avoid falling for my very good looking, beautiful girl mates - try to avoid getting stuck basically, but I am highly susceptible to offers of work and the company of beautiful people, so I may linger at my favourite bars for a few days.

From there I will get a bus to Cadiz and work until I have enough cash in pocket to get the 36 hour ferry to Gran Canaria. Hopefully I will be there for my 45th birthday (45 - grim stuff).

The plan is to spend 3 months painting for an exhibition. All proceeds from sales of paintings in the exhibition will go to charity. I will fund myself by selling sketches to tourists and picking up commissions.

I will most probably arrive with nothing and start from scratch. I want to find a gallery willing to collaborate at cost, or for free. I have a few contacts. I will buy a tent just in case, but fully expect to make more than enough.

Island to island painting the stuff I want to paint - ideas have been building in my head for months. Hopefully lots of sex, drugs and rock'n'roll also 

Another bonkers adventure for you all to read the bad stuff here whilst I keep my blog clean. Oh yes - you lucky people!

Right now I'm off to find a nice gentle music venue, or cinema for a very hungover New Years day.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 1, 2012)

Good luck on your ongoing travels Stanley!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2012)

Will you go back to your cave stan?

Caves ftw


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 1, 2012)

good luck stanners - I do enjoy reading about your exploits


----------



## MrSki (Jan 1, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Will you go back to your cave stan?
> 
> Caves ftw


I lived in a cave on Ios for a couple of months in 1986. Could not do it now cos of the hard floor!

Fun looking back but not all great at the time.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking forward to reading about your new adventures


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Will you go back to your cave stan?
> 
> Caves ftw



Possibly. Although I never had my own cave. I was just cave caretaker. I will certainly be visiting, partying, smoking and drinking there though.

Just reading your posts in the ice skating thread has made me a bit sad. I leave rollerblading anarchist from heaven in Barcelona. She may join me in Granada, but I don't think she's going to like all the cobbles and hills. We had language hurdles. I had doubts. Probably for the best if she stays put.

.......

To MrSki...

The cave I used to cavesit had proper floorboards, with clean matresses, 4 rooms, dry loo outside, solar panels, gas oven, wood stove, fantastic views from the patio. Everything other than running water. We made the place a bit special. Luxury as far as cave squatting goes.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Looking forward to reading about your new adventures



Have we met? Your comments on my photo made me spishus 

No idea what to expect from this trip. Have a vague plan in mind. Plenty of British expats over there who I'm sure will help me out on the charity sales front. I've also collected a fair few business cards from people whilst I've been travelling.

The other reason I want to visit is that I think it may offer better potential than Granada for a permanent work plan. I shall find out. Looking forwards to a warm winter whatever


----------



## MrSki (Jan 1, 2012)

Now that's what I call an up market cave.

Mine had a mouse & a bat. It also had a leak after a couple of days of Chernobyl contaminated rain.

Had to huddle in a puddle.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 2, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Have we met? Your comments on my photo made me spishus
> 
> No idea what to expect from this trip. Have a vague plan in mind. Plenty of British expats over there who I'm sure will help me out on the charity sales front. I've also collected a fair few business cards from people whilst I've been travelling.
> 
> The other reason I want to visit is that I think it may offer better potential than Granada for a permanent work plan. I shall find out. Looking forwards to a warm winter whatever


Yes, we have met several times. You were my Mr Nicotine 
By the way, I'm moving back to Spain in March, so hopefully we can meet up again.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Yes, we have met several times. You were my Mr Nicotine
> By the way, I'm moving back to Spain in March, so hopefully we can meet up again.



Ha ha. Thought so Missy 

Hope all is good, and hope to see you sometime some place.

I'm off to a good start. All buses booked until tomorrow. Bought a 7am ticket. Sensible thing to do would be to book a room and take an early night for an early start, but sensible has never really been my way  So, bar to bar before killing a few hours with a bottle of wine in the very salubrious setting of Madrid's southern bus station. I should be in Granada by 1pm tomorrow. Going to do a couple of sketches on my regular pitch just for the sake of saying hello to people. I miss Granada.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 3, 2012)

Free WiFi on a bus. Thank you ALSA - splendid idea.

Edging closer towards my destination. Currently passing through the olive belt of Northern Andalucia. Grove after grove after grove. It's a bit foggy. Looking forwards to a tapas breakfast in my regular (closest to the station) any good, Granada bar.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 3, 2012)

yes, yes, i see i see... carry on, Stanley


----------



## dessiato (Jan 3, 2012)

Stanley, good to see you setting out on a new adventure. Good luck, stay safe.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 3, 2012)

Downtown Granada.

I'm in the bar with the most beautiful barmaid in the world.

I think it all started here. Or, perhaps it all started with a comedy tattoo decision. Seems I'm known as the artist with the tattoo in some circles   

Despite no sleep I've been straight to work talking with people about my idea to revolutionise the concept of a cemetary. More on that another day. People have been put into action, spreading news, asking questions, asking for money - it's going to happen here first, or in The Canaries.

Have to make quick decisions, cash and favours tomorrow.

Booked into Hostal Venecia. €18/night for your own small room and shared showers. May set off for Cadiz tomorrow night, or I may take up a cave offer for a few nights.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 4, 2012)

January 6th is the big gift day here. Crisis? The streets are packed with people spending shit loads on crap.

House prices are actually plummeting. Ruins that sold for €60,000 just a couple of years ago are now back to around €16,000.

It's all a bit mad and makes no sense to me.

January 7th is Real Madrid v Granada. I'm hanging around to watch that in the bars here.

Plenty of empty caves here ATM. Last winter seems to have scared many away this year. It doesn't take much effort to make a place good and safe, but I have to find a new flat to store shit anyway. The usuals are still around. However, Granada is a very transient city. People come and go. People die. People are born.

Everytime I return to Granada I meet some hippy shit waster, sponger, freeloader, trickster who claims to have been coming and going for the past 20 years. They can offer me help - show me the ropes etc. Strange we've never met before in such a small city. I've been based here over 6 years now and everyone who's been here more than a year knows me. So... 'fuck off Sara - hippy fucking circus waster'. You won't get a chance to lie to me again. "Living on the skin of your arse" as you put it gets no respect here. 'Living on the skin of your arse'? You mean scrounging and bumming from anyone stupid enough.

I DO NOT LIKE THESE PEOPLE!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 5, 2012)

It's the night the Three Kings arrive!

The streets are full of corporate sponsored floats chucking sweets everywhere. Fireworks, and a Million excited children.

I feel well out of place here. I've never had any interest in making children. They look way too expensive. Yet, all my favourite bars in Granada are actually family bars. Bars full of everyday people doing everyday stuff, but today isn't everyday.

It's un noche parra los niños. I may go to bed early.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 6, 2012)

My favourite very ordinary cafe/bar Esmeralda. I like it here. They always make me feel very welcome. €2.50 for a Crianza and splendid tapa.

I've found a room at just €8/night day to day. Raphael is and old Gitano guy living alone in a falling down house just off Calle Elvira. Nice guy. If you want a very rustic, no heating, lots of blankets, hot water heater you have to fire up as and when, little courtyards with bad and good art sort of experience - this is it. I would highly recommend the place as an authentic Andalucian stay. You get what you pay for.

I've booked for a few days. Probably reaching Cadiz Wednesday. The cheap ferry to Gran Canaria only runs once a week. Should make enough cash by then. I have pirate mates in Cadiz. A cheap/free bed awaits.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 8, 2012)

First commission of 2012 is for an oil painting of The Alhambra.

*sighs*

This is what I want to avoid. Churning out paintings of The Alhambra day after day, or doing the same sketch in Plaza Nueva is soul destroying. I'd sooner clean toilets. Seriously.

There is an extremely good water colour artist based here. Geoffrey Wynne. English guy who creates sublime, large scale pictures full of life and atmosphere. He does very well, but he willingly admits it's all about compromise. Really nice guy - really nice work.

I don't want to end up staying in Granada doing the same stuff everyday. I'm finding I have to travel to get the work I want. Hence, onwards to the Canaries A.S.A.P. When I return I will look at the feasability of realising my big idea. I have nice work lined up near Barcelona for Spring also.

The weather here has been fantastic so far. Almost perfect. Commissions in mid-January in Granada. This is good even if they're not exactly what I want. I will try not to complain.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 11, 2012)

Ho ho. It's the Granada trap!

Firstly; I love it here.

Secondly; I can only ever make enough to get by day to day. No savings.

Then there's always mañana syndrome. You get paid mañana, mañana... always mañana.

Cafe bar Esmeralda. Huge tapas! I'm always very welcome here. Everybody is.

Think I may venture into 'Health & Safety' (AKA Snoggin & Sobbin) for my next post. I'm confused


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 12, 2012)

Cafe bar Esmeralda. This evenings tapa is a bit spectacular. €2.50 buys a glass of fine Crianza with chips, a fried partridge egg, bread and Two mini pork things in bread crumbs.

I've managed somehow to clear €40 a day here in the quietest week of the year. Weekend approaches. As soon as I have €100 in pocket I'm off to Cadiz. No reason why that shouldn't happen by Sunday, unless it rains.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 13, 2012)

Stan, I find your adventures very interesting and often inspiring. I feel the need to get back to Europe and visit Granada! I want to get back to Iberia! I'm looking forward to The Canaries and what happens next.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 13, 2012)

dessiato said:


> Stan, I find your adventures very interesting and often inspiring. I feel the need to get back to Europe and visit Granada! I want to get back to Iberia! I'm looking forward to The Canaries and what happens next.



I'm looking forwards to The Canaries also  Cold here by night, but for me Granada is the most perfect city. I love it here. When I return I am going to revolutionise the entire concept of a cemetary. Conservative Andalucia and all the undertakers are going to love me 

How's life in deepest, darkest, most corrupt Africa?


----------



## dessiato (Jan 13, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm looking forwards to The Canaries also  Cold here by night, but for me Granada is the most perfect city. I love it here. When I return I am going to revolutionise the entire concept of a cemetary. Conservative Andalucia and all the undertakers are going to love me
> 
> How's life in deepest, darkest, most corrupt Africa?


I'm alive, and not in jail...so far! Bit cold here (by local standards!) I get out in April, then the UK!


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 13, 2012)

Off to Sitges in about an hour Stan , I know its one of your favourite places , I`ll toss a euro or two in the sand sculpture hat ........... keep rollin with the punches mate.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 13, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> Off to Sitges in about an hour Stan , I know its one of your favourite places , I`ll toss a euro or two in the sand sculpture hat ........... keep rollin with the punches mate.



Pop into La Ambassade (French resto on the prom) to see my beautiful art and say 'hi' to my French friends. Give Patsy (the dog with a girls name) a pat. Pop next door to say hello to Paul and all the regulars. If Joseph is working the beach, drop him a can of beer. Tell my friends at Hostal Bon Aire that I will be back in Spring to clear my debt  But, most importantly, if a very strange American guy named Wilf introduces you to a very strang, very wealthy, Ferarri driving women named Carina be extremely careful!!!

I love Sitges. I could live there very happily.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 13, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Pop into La Ambassade (French resto on the prom) to see my beautiful art and say 'hi' to my French friends. Give Patsy (the dog with a girls name) a pat. Pop next door to say hello to Paul and all the regulars. If Joseph is working the beach, drop him a can of beer. Tell my friends at Hostal Bon Aire that I will be back in Spring to clear my debt  But, most importantly, if a very strange American guy named Wilf introduces you to a very strang, very wealthy, Ferarri driving women named Carina be extremely careful!!!
> 
> I love Sitges. I could live there very happily.



I have been going there for the last 20 years , my parents live there as do my brother and his family . Its a weird thing , there are so many reasons why Sitges shouldnt work as you well know Versace is slowly creeping up Parallades and Dos de Mayo but it is still a fantastic place , particularly out of season. It is the people who make Sitges though , locals and vistors alike , full of weirdo`s both with and without money .

Bon Aire serves just about the best coffee in Sitges , a coffee and a livener  around noon tmrw is highly likely .

I will be in the rock bar tonight up by the oasis and wont be leaving until it gets light......... unless of course I run across Carina , anything can happen in Sitges and normally does .

Are you Stan in Sitges or another alias ?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 13, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> ...
> Are you Stan in Sitges or another alias ?



Mention 'John' the English artist and you will be greeted with smiles, freebies, and lots of other stuff 

Anything can happen in Sitges!


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 13, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Mention 'John' the English artist and you will be greeted with smiles, freebies, _*and lots of other stuff*_
> 
> Anything can happen in Sitges!




What sort of 'other stuff'?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 13, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> What sort of 'other stuff'?



Oh, you know: free cinema entry and stuff like that


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 13, 2012)

Then again, if you want to hang out below the magnolia tree on the prom, anything can happen! Sitges is fucking awesome. Anything and everything happens in Sitges!


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 13, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Oh, you know: free cinema entry and stuff like that


?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 13, 2012)

No. That isn't Sitges 

You have to spend time there to know


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 14, 2012)

Shit  Not a single sale today. Granada is so unpredictable. A quiet week went very well. A busy, sunny Saturday morning and now I'm in trouble on the cash front. Raphael isn't going to deny me my bed, but I really want to keep out of debt here.

I'm beginning to think a bank visit Monday morning and a flight direct to Gran Canaria. Cheating, but WTF!

e2a; FFS! I've just seen the weather forecast. Weather dictates. I'm off to the sunshine in Gran Canaria. Hopefully.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2012)

Disaster weekend  Pissing it down today.

Thankfully my credit is good for tapas in cafe/bar Esmeralda and for my bed. From sitting comfortably to €50 in debt  This is Granada.

State of play: I have some commissioned work in a house in a village about 8KM outside Granada. It pays shit, but I get a traditional meal and a bottle of wine to take home at the end of the day. I'm also waiting to hear about some commissioned sketches. If that all comes good I'll be OK. The rain looks set for days, so if commissions don't come good - I get the fuck out of here by any which way


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 18, 2012)

The Granada trap.

I love this city even when it's cold, wet and shit. For the last Three nights I've been in bed by 8.30PM wrapped in a Dozen blankets with a good book. Four days without selling  Bed is the cheapest place to be. It's cosy also - ser gemutlich 

Finally, I sell a sketch to a German guy. Clear a bit of debt. Tough ATM. 10AM - 8PM just to survive. Raphael (my temporary landlord) is being more than tolerant. He's one of those very kind, old Spanish guys who seems to be full of goodness until we're halfway down a bottle of red and he starts recollecting the good old days of Franco. This from a Gitano who has recently reclaimed his rightful family home!

Anyway, weather looks good. Four more days here, then I'm finally on my way. My ex-landlady hasn't got in touch after requests to let me know when will be convenient, so I guess moving my shit can wait another couple of months 

This is not always a pleasure ride. Few would stick it out as long as I do. Sometimes you just have to keep on hanging on in there.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 20, 2012)

Meh. Fucking cold and shit.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 21, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Meh. Fucking cold and shit.



Sounds just like Norwich.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sounds just like Norwich.



Hmmmm...

The women are much more curvy here.

I am struggling. 3 jobs now in limbo - mañana, mañana. Sold just a single sketch today. It is beautiful and sunny by day. Fuck cold by night. I am well and truly stuck in the Granada trap again!

I have a plan. It involves crime, but needs must


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 22, 2012)

The rough and the smooth.

I'm posting this here away from my blog, because I think it needs to be posted for my own memory.

Everytime I return to Granada people are missing. This is the rough. Some people have simply returned home. Others have gone travelling. Others are dead. I mix in many circles. Someone I respected a great deal is no longer with us. Never a smoker, a moderate drinker with a beautiful, young family. He had no idea where, or when he was exposed to asbestos.

Henry. I knew he was ill. Didn't know he was that ill. A very interesting man who was forever trying to talk me into bed! He was involved in a very bad car accident which left him in a coma for months. When he eventually came back, he decided he was gay and said goodbye to his family and started to live as he wanted to live.

Robbo. Robbo was the best friend of a certain long term U75 poster's brother. A heavy drinking, heavy user. A street person who always gave the impression of being as hard as nails. He knew how to look after himself when he could, and knew how to stay out of trouble when he couldn't. One night he took a fall from the balcony of his squat. Smashed his ribs and his hip. In hospital he was fully dosed up on morphine to ease the pain. His mates bought him a bottle of his favourite booze and some methadone - they knew no better. It finished him.

So, that's the rough.

The smooth...

I am healthy and happy given the circumstances.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 24, 2012)

Rightyo!

Well and truly stuck in the Granada trap. Seems there is a rumour that the cheap €60 ferry from Cadiz to Gran Canaria is for Canary residents only. €120 for the rest of us.

Three jobs still pending mañana mañana. In the meantime I'm doing 10 hour days for an average of 40 Cents and hour  This is Granada in winter. You have to hang-on for a good weekend.

Many people (street/travelling type people) spend winter here for the simple reason there are free places to stay, and you can get a morning coffee, hot lunch and evening meal for free. That way you just pay for your worthless habits.

I visted a free kitchen yesterday for the first time ever simply out of curiosity (and some street friends invited me). It opens for an hour from 12.45PM. In that time, by my rough geustimate, they fed about 350 people. Needy, or homeless. It's a very friendly place, but not so friendly they want to encourage the less needy. A couple of fights broke out outside. Policia Nacional keep an eye on who's coming and going.

Mostly middle aged single men from broken relationships. A few immigrant families. Nuns. Plenty of your usual anarchists relying on Church run order! Young couples. Users, abusers and people with mental health issues who have fallen through any sort of safety net that may exist.

Lunch time kitchen is pretty informal. You just walk in. If you're not a known trouble maker, and security guy thinks you're OK. Collect tray. First course - lentil stew with potato and summat? Second - cold pasta and lettuce. Flan for pudding. It's free, but if just 3 of you threw 50 Cents into the pot you could eat this in your own time, at your own convenience.

Most people are grateful. Very grateful. Many just use the place. Others sink into a depressive state for having to live that way.

Rightyo!

If I don't get a phone call for work (or, beautiful company) tomorrow I'm off. This is too difficult.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Stan, I'm going to Granada in March. If you're still there, let's go for tapas together!
I'll go through this thread for your recommendations on bars and cafes


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 25, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Hi Stan, I'm going to Granada in March. If you're still there, let's go for tapas together!
> I'll go through this thread for your recommendations on bars and cafes



Think I head to Gran Canaria Monday. Maybe back in Granada for March. If I'm not say 'hello' to Fernando and the crew at Cafe bar Esmeralda and clear my €7.50 tab please 

Looks like I will actually be back by second week of March. Hope to see you then.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2012)

Still stuck in the Granada trap. It's raining. It's going to be minus 8 at night for the weekend, but hopefully sunny by day. Town looks busy. I leave Monday with whatever I can make over the weekend.

Gran Canaria (where I should be now) is a very pleasant, sunny 21 degree max, 16 degree minimum. I want.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 27, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Still stuck in the Granada trap. It's raining. It's going to be minus 8 at night for the weekend, but hopefully sunny by day. Town looks busy. I leave Monday with whatever I can make over the weekend.
> 
> Gran Canaria (where I should be now) is a very pleasant, sunny 21 degree max, 16 degree minimum. I want.


Same as here! 21 to 30 through the day, but about 18 at night. Fancy a trip here? You can survive on 200USD a month.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2012)

dessiato said:


> Same as here! 21 to 30 through the day, but about 18 at night. Fancy a trip here? You can survive on 200USD a month.



If anyone in this world can accidentally find serious trouble in Sudan...

I'll stick with the Canaries for now. Thanks


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2012)

I will never go hungry in Granada even if I have to go without nicotiene.

Three invitations this evening. My fellow artist Antonio invited me for fish soup and noodles. Alba invited me for an evening of tapas and red wine. And, some 79 year old Gitano guy invited me for a traditional English meal._ "I'll bet he has stories to tell"._

No choice really.

So, in a small room about 3 Meters x 2 Meters with legs safely wrapped under the table blanket with heater below (cosy as fuck), I spent a couple of hours eating proper English chips and fried eggs with a can of beer  So...

Tell me, tell me... erm... your life story old man.

He learned to cook English in Almeria where he worked as a chef in a hotel. He has just One son who now lives in Malaga. Granada born and bred, he's another gypsie who still refers to Franco's days as the good days. "Why were they good?" I ask.

Because everybody had work. No-one went hungry. It was better. Today the people are too concerned with money and materialistic rubbish (his very small room is adorned with religious ornaments and paintings - the flat screen telly is showing 'a model for a day' street catwalk show).

_"But, wasn't Franco a problem for the Gitanos?"._

There were bad Gitanos and good Gitanos apparently.

_"And, what about artists?"._

_...._

I get respect from these people not because of my art, but because of my work attitude. They watch me doing 10 hours a day to make my life work. 10 hours a day in any conditions. It wins favours in all circles.

Made a good friend this evening. I'll always be welcome for a meal and a bed


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, that struck me, too. Whenever I got to Praza da Quintana, you were always there, sketching or painting, even when the weather was horrible. I know I could never do it.
Granada sounds like a really friendly place and a nice trap to fall into


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 27, 2012)

Have you posted any of your work on here Stan? Or anywhere else on the internet?


----------



## dessiato (Jan 28, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Have you posted any of your work on here Stan? Or anywhere else on the internet?


His work is quite interesting. I plan to buy a small piece when I get the chance. But he'll tell you more about it. I'm looking forward to reading his book about his adventures. I envy some of his lifestyle but know I couldn't live it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Granada sounds like a really friendly place and a nice trap to fall into



It is indeed a very friendly place, but this is my home. Everyone knows me here - they know I'm no wrongun! I have very little doubt that you will love the place as much as I do. It's your sort of city!

All tabs/debts now cleared. Cash in pocket for a bus ticket. Commission to do Monday morning. Spectacularly good day today for January. Materials and good weather all ready for tomorrow. If I get very lucky I may well be on a flight direct to Gran Canaria Monday afternoon 

I am escaping Granada (for the time being).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 28, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Have you posted any of your work on here Stan? Or anywhere else on the internet?



There's some stuff in Graphics and Stuff forum here. Other stuff all over here. Stuff on my blog. Nothing recent. I'm on a heavy influence from German and French experionism ATM. Sort of warping it into a contemporary context with a bit of vision thrown in. I'll post all of my exhibition stuff from Canary Islands on this thread.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2012)

Minor change in plan.

I've met a young Italian artist couple who are driving to Cadiz from Granada on Thursday. This makes sense. Shared petrol/toll costs will be cheaper than the bus and they seem a nice, interesting couple. He plays saxophone whilst she does some sort of abstract dancing in a bag thing  It's a bit beyond me TBH. They both paint also. Not seen any paintings yet. Always good to get to know knew people.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Happy birthday



Ta!



I'm 'celebrating' as I do almost every night in cafe bar Esmeralda.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 31, 2012)

FFS!

I'm clocking up tabs here again.

Weather forecast says 'get the fuck out' with whatever I have in pocket after tomorrow. Too much pissing about waiting for other people. I need to move.

Carnival is approaching. That is big in Cadiz and The Canaries (bigger in Sitges - crazy in Sitges). Relatively small affair and very different in other parts of Spain. In Galicia it's an almost Celtic/Pagan affair. Marks the promise of Spring everywhere though. Not long now. 6 weeks, or so


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Ta!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 'celebrating' as I do almost every night in cafe bar Esmeralda.


by 'celebrating' i suppose you mean 'getting pissed'


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 31, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> by 'celebrating' i suppose you mean 'getting pissed'



Ja!

Drowning my sorrows 

I've added it up about 50 times now. I'm convinced I should be 35, but no - it's def' 45. Oh well!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Ja!
> 
> Drowning my sorrows


sooner or later they'll learn to swim


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Ja!
> 
> Drowning my sorrows
> 
> I've added it up about 50 times now. I'm convinced I should be 35, but no - it's def' 45. Oh well!


Just tell yourself you're only as old as the woman you feel.   Oh.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 2, 2012)

Right. It's fucking freezing. My toes are raw. This is not street artist weather.

I'm going to moan.

Firstly, I am going to moan abaout all the Malayan, Korean, Japanese tourists who think it's OK to just photograph me and my art from all angles without even saying 'hello'. Also, they only photograph me if they see me - more often than not they walk all over my sketches.

Secondly, Americans are just as bad.

Never an apology. New breed of American tourists/students here this year.  They are scum! Really scum. I'm listening to them now. It's ugly.

Seriously; times are changing. Rapidly.

This year (and I am not exagerating) the US students are doing their own thing. Not integrating. It is noticeably different. Very different, and they are losing out.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 3, 2012)

You're still in Granada?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 3, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> You're still in Granada?


 


Stuck in the Granada trap. Not a bad place to be stuck, but I wish I had taken my first opportunity to get to Gran Canaria. Maybe Sunday 

Freezing cold and I'm ill with some flu like sypmtoms. I'm grim and grumpy


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Stuck in the Granada trap. Not a bad place to be stuck, but I wish I had taken my first opportunity to get to Gran Canaria. Maybe Sunday
> 
> Freezing cold and I'm ill with some flu like sypmtoms. I'm grim and grumpy


So, what happened about the carshare which would've got you out yesterday?


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 4, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Stuck in the Granada trap. Not a bad place to be stuck, but I wish I had taken my first opportunity to get to Gran Canaria. Maybe Sunday
> 
> Freezing cold and I'm ill with some flu like sypmtoms. I'm grim and grumpy


Sorry to hear that. I hope you'll get well very soon!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 4, 2012)

Greebo said:


> So, what happened about the carshare which would've got you out yesterday?


 
I didn't want to impose with my sneezing and dribbling nose on a 4 hour car journey with Two innocent young things.

Anyway...

Seems it's just an agressive cold. The water here froze this morning. Took a huge dump in the bog, went to flush - nothing. What else can a man do other than cover it with bog roll and then piss as much as possible?

Nobody wanted to know that 

Freezing cold still. Shit for street sales. Showing someone around some lesser known Granada venues tomorrow. Visiting friends before I fuck off again (although, I will be back in little over a month).

I have a very sore, red nose!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 5, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Visiting friends before I fuck off again (although, I will be back in little over a month)!


 
It would be Rudolph you not to.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 10, 2012)

More almighty minus temperatures on the way  Early vegetable crops in Almeria have been wiped out. That equals no casual labour jobs for spring. Like Andalucia wasn't in enough trouble already.

I am rearranging plans.Things are not happening here whilst other things are happening - no option, but to go with the flow.

Direct flights to Gran Canaria from Malaga are about €120 there and €60 back. But, it is looking increasingly likley that I bare the fucking freezing cold here and postpone Canaries for a few weeks.

Thread on hold 


Sort of


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 10, 2012)

Poor Andalucia


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 11, 2012)

It's getting colder and even more difficult here.

The stuff you get involved in when you work in the streets. I am out of favour with a couple of street people. One I consider a friend. Today he introduced me to a young (I'm guessing 16) girl who needed a bed. I refuse to get involved for many reasons and offer to accompany her to Policia Local if she gets really stuck.

Why can't she stay in the house you're staying in?

A: She doesn't have any money.
B: I don't know who she is, or what her story is.
C: The house I am currently in is very unofficial and full of heavy drug users, alcoholics and people avoiding rent for whatever reason.
D:........E:................F:..............

Mostly, if she doesn't have anyone to turn to here, then she obviously has problems I don't want to get involved with. Hard of me maybe given that it's going to be -8 tonight, but I offered to accompany her to the police station if she was that desperate. She declined. Now I'm the bad guy.

People are struggling to make money here. It's getting very cold. It's getting hard and complicated.


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 13, 2012)

Blimey, all sounds a bit grim


----------



## chazegee (Feb 13, 2012)

Yup. Not so much fun in the winter is this stan. :-D i've gone from 15 pounds an hour on the tube to 10 pounds in three hours on the south bank. Playing fucking black bird in sub zero conditions is no joke. :-x still, hold tight buddy, spring cometh.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 14, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Blimey, all sounds a bit grim


 
It's not so bad for me. I have bed. Small commissions keep coming (mural in a flamenco bar tomorrow). I survive. However, they are long cold days ATM. I made €80 today. Half of that goes straight to my landlord. The rest I am saving.

Many of the people who work the streets just aren't prepared to put in the hours necessary in winter. They have free caves/squats. There are free kitchens. Free showers, washing machines etc. But, when they don't have money for booze, drugs and nicotiene they get a bit fucking narkey. They also get a bit paranoid and jealous. Not all of them - most are good relaxed people.

I'd sooner be sketching on the streets in this cold mind. Playing guitar would cut up your fingers. Human statue would be certain death!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 14, 2012)

chazegee said:


> Yup. Not so much fun in the winter is this stan. :-D i've gone from 15 pounds an hour on the tube to 10 pounds in three hours on the south bank. Playing fucking black bird in sub zero conditions is no joke. :-x still, hold tight buddy, spring cometh.


 
The trick is to make your cash from May to September and hold on to it for winter.

There's a guy from Swindon doing Sax on the street here ATM. I think he does OK. Quality counts during lean months. Sounds like London is no better than Granada in winter. An exceptionally cold, but thankfully dry winter here.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 15, 2012)

Saw this and thought of you

http://www.bbc.com/travel/feature/20120214-granada-beyond-the-alhambra

Hope things are looking up for you.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2012)

dessiato said:


> Saw this and thought of you
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/travel/feature/20120214-granada-beyond-the-alhambra
> 
> Hope things are looking up for you.


 
That's not bad, but it failed to mention my Two top tips for a Granada visit.

1. The cemetary and it's secret garden.
2. San Miguel Alto at sunset for the most magical views in Europe.

But, what I love about Granada most is the fact that you can live here on nothing. It allows artists, musicians, writers etc to survive outside of a system. Much as I hate the laws being introduced, few here will deny that it is allowing art to grow.

Beyond the Alhambra and the secret garden above the cemetary and the magical sunset views there is...

Paradise valley.
The Sierra Nevada.
€1.40 bus rides into a forgotten Andalucia.
Fab free cinemas.
A contemporary city as convenient and friendly as they come.
More, more, and more.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! Can you also recommend some lovely bars?


----------



## Sweetpea (Feb 16, 2012)

dessiato said:


> Saw this and thought of you
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/travel/feature/20120214-granada-beyond-the-alhambra
> 
> Hope things are looking up for you.


I'm not allowed to look at this because I pay my TV licence? 

"We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our international service and is not funded by the licence fee"


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 16, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Thanks for the tips! Can you also recommend some lovely bars?


 
Of course.

My change of plans are to stay put here until April. I have many favourite bars. Touristy bars, locals bars, contemporary bars, traditional bars, unofficial 'bars'...

-------

Very strange that BBC site thing!

Normally I have to suffer commercials, so I guess the costs are now covered by local/international advertising which isn't allowed under the terms of the BBC licence in the UK?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 18, 2012)

Bar tips for Sweet Meiga (and, anyone else).

By the by, I saw a certain fellow country person of yours here last week. We just smiled from a distance  She used to study Philosophy in Santiago de Compostela 

Anyway...

Bar tips. I can only mention those I use most often and those visitors seem to enjoy. If we don't catch up, check-out the following.

In touristville central, on Carrera del Darro you will find Bella y la Bestia. Very popular with locals and tourists for big, stodgey tapas. Crianza plus tapas €2.80. Just down the road is Minotouro 2 - pretty much the same deal.

Just off Plaza Nueva is the original Minotouro. Fab atmosphere. Same tapas. Bella y la Bestia 2 is just off Calle Elvira close by.

Sur de Granada at the other end of Calle Elvira is very much middle class touristville and middleclass US/UK immigrants. The most beautiful bar person in the world will forgive me for saying this.

Downtown: Well, Cafe bar Esmeralda as soon as the holiday cover fuck off. €2.50 for a Crianza with quality traditional tapas. Everyday bar, for everyday folk. I like it.

Shamala, just off Plaza de Trinidad is rapidly becomming a favourite. Quality wines with 'sophisticated' tapas and WiFi. Good art on the walls. Small. Friendly. Good vibe. Top wines from €2.60 upwards.

In the Albycin...

Reina Monica is a central meeting place. Free buffet tapas - choose 3 from whatever selection is on offer. If you don't get caught - then steal it all! €1.60

Next door; Bar Fragua.

My fav' in Albycin is Ladrillo for fantastic seafood tapas. Cheap plonk with quality tapas €1.40


Don't get confused by apparent tourist bars in tourist areas - the locals love some of them also.

Alternatives. You would have to ask me, or someone else to show you around Sacromonte! More often a tressle outside a cave house.

........

Clubs for the young.......


Booga Club (close to Jardins de Triunfo, or Afrodisia).

Clubs for the middle aged....

Jazz and stuff (around Realejo) unless you take pills 

Nice day today here in Granada. The police just let everyone do what they wanted. Music, art, circus... everything on the streets in the sunshine


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds excellent. Thank you very much for that overview!
 I might stay in Granada a bit longer than I previously planned


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 19, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Sounds excellent. Thank you very much for that overview!
> I might stay in Granada a bit longer than I previously planned


 
You will get trapped. You'll love it here.

There are seriously about 1,000 bars amongst a population of 200,000 or, so.

I'm planning something BIG here for March. Hopefully you will get to take part.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds promising 
Care to elaborate?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 23, 2012)

The bats are back!

This means Spring. It was fucking beautiful here today.

Check comments on my blog for what I hope to be upto in March. The guy needs to get his clogs on mind, or I will get active without him.

Granada is working for me this time around. Commission to start tomorrow with. Moinor problems with people around me ¿big actually?. Nevermind.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2012)

Hmmm.

Problems now 

There is only One way to go. Me and my mate from Holland are going to do Ninja fighting. Times are hard. Art takes a back seat fro a while!

Seriously tough.

Seriously!


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 27, 2012)

That's not good 
Hope you'll be ok.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 27, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> That's not good
> Hope you'll be ok.


 
I'm on a mission to do giant lino prints alongside Ninja fighting for cash. You would have to see it to believe it.

Life is getting a bit complicated for many reasons, but mostly because working on the street all day means dealing with everyone. Can't leave Granada because I may have to give a witness statement for a guy I helped.

Not the simple artists life I want!

Things are OK generally mind. Little income, but OK.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2012)

This is not fun anymore.

I'm going to do another huge shift in my life. As a continuation of my last thread, and the original 24 Hour Art Challenge, things were fucking brill. Loved it. But, I'm not enjoying all the new problems and don't really know how to move forwards in this field. So, big change in direction to keep my motivation motivated 

New thread will come. No doubt about that. I am an artist now! Some work committments to fulfill during the next Two months, but I've tired of this way of living. Canary Islands............. another day, another life maybe?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 1, 2012)

I've only just realised the link between Norwich and your (planned) trip to the Canaries


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I've only just realised the link between Norwich and your (planned) trip to the Canaries


 


It was a good roll. Five years of travelling and surviving whilst even raising money for charity. I know when to quit, and when to quit is now.

Times are hard. Cheaper to live in Germany than Argentina these days. What does that mean?

Well, it means Germany is better placed to avoid the hyper-inflation that is going to kill the South American boom. Another story. I've stuck all my cash in Czech Republic


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Mar 1, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I've only just realised the link between Norwich and your (planned) trip to the Canaries


What's the link?


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Mar 1, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> It was a good roll. Five years of travelling and surviving whilst even raising money for charity. I know when to quit, and when to quit is now.
> 
> Times are hard. Cheaper to live in Germany than Argentina these days. What does that mean?
> 
> Well, it means Germany is better placed to avoid the hyper-inflation that is going to kill the South American boom. Another story. I've stuck all my cash in Czech Republic


Do you think you'll still be in Granada next week?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> What's the link?


 
It's the nickname for Norwich City. Back of the net!


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Mar 1, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> It's the nickname for Norwich City. Back of the net!


Thanks!
I would never have guessed


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 2, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Do you think you'll still be in Granada next week?


 
Undoubtedly. I'll be waiting for you 

Besides, I'm legally bound to appear in court as a witness. All the fucking thanks I get for helping someone


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Mar 2, 2012)

That's good


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> That's good


 
Hopefully the rain will stay away for you. We need it, but I'm sure it can wait.

Fucking beautiful here presently. Hot and sunny by day, and warm enough in the evenings to enjoy a cigarette on the terraces in a single layer. The streets are buzzing with free entertainment during weekends. I'm getting good commissions - I should be cashed up!!! 

Great time of year to visit Granada.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds really lovely 
I wouldn't mind the nice warm spring rain at all, in fact I love the rain.
And... I have completely quit smoking, so your cigarettes should be quite safe, Mr Nicotine 
See you very soon!


----------



## spankster1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I reckon spring is one of the best time to Visit Andalucia, no tourists just ex-pats and the cooling hills of the sierra nevada...wish was there but have to settle for hot and humid Cambodia/Thailand. If your there send me some Iberian Ham as I miss that so much.


----------

